# Best Snow Blower For End Of Driveway



## Jaynen (Jun 28, 2009)

Im looking to purchase 2 or 3 snow blowers that will be used to clear snow at the end of driveways left by the city plows primarily. Most 24 inch 2 stages seem pretty close in performance. I had a 28 inch troy built once that seemed pretty good. Cub cadet makes smart sound or something thats quieter. Is it really more quiet? I prefer light weight machines over heavy commercial grade stuff.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

It’s going to depend on how quick you get to it, if you left the windrow sit small day in the sun and melt and the refreeze, it’ll be a botch to clean up with a lighter snowblower, hell, it’ll be a botch with any snowblower. 2 stage is the way to go IMO. 
Honestly, the quietness feature seems like a gimmick, don’t be a Richard about it, I’m sure you’ll be fine.


----------



## Jaynen (Jun 28, 2009)

We do the ends of the drives as fast as we can. Our plows do main roads and back roads at different times, sometimes the same time, sometimes not at all lol. But were never longer than 8 hours. By best blower i mean the fastest with the least amount of engine bogging down. I will be modding these impellers with the rubber flaps.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

All two stages are heavy, and my commercial blower is easier to control than my cheaper one. It has a turning feature on the handles. I would stick to commercial unless price is a big factor.

I would buy the one with the biggest engine you can handle. The small the engine, the more it will bog down.


----------



## Jaynen (Jun 28, 2009)

JMHConstruction said:


> All two stages are heavy, and my commercial blower is easier to control than my cheaper one. It has a turning feature on the handles. I would stick to commercial unless price is a big factor.
> 
> I would buy the one with the biggest engine you can handle. The small the engine, the more it will bog down.


Which is your commercial blower?


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Jaynen said:


> Which is your commercial blower?


It's an ariens, but I don't remember the model number. It's their 28"


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

commercial ariens, will be a couple of grand, silicone it well and reapply when dry thruout the season.....silicone makes even the cheapest machine work better


----------



## Goodnyou (Mar 20, 2015)

Honda track machines will outperform any other brand by a huge margin. They have a pivot point that once engaged I can put all my weight 200lb on the handle bars and the front won't lift off the ground. If you run the machine into a huge pile it will keep going until the handle bars hit the pile and it will probably keep going until you snap them off. It won't run up on the pile like all the others . Like other Honda products they are engineered better and perform better . The 928 is ok but the 1332 is unstoppable . You can get a 1332 for about 3200. The drives are also hydraulic so they don't break and you can slam them from forward to reverse and back without damaging it . Shear pins take seconds to install even in the dark if you start sucking up phone books .


----------



## Chris33 (Jul 23, 2018)

I have an 2009 Ariens 1130dle with a Tecumseh Motor 11.5 horsepower.... it's a 30 inch, and it gets it done.

This is a commercial blower not one sold by Home Depot.

If you live around the Hamilton Ontario area it will be for sale soon... just going to change the oil, grease it up and put it for sale at $800 machine is mint.

Used only on a 4 car driveway maybe 5/10 times a year.


----------

